# Sam Fine basics of beauty DVD



## Miss Lore (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello ladies, 

just wanted to know if anyone has picked this one up yet. it looks like its only just 60 minutes and 3 different looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

I just wanted to know how in depth it was and if anyone has any reviews on the dvd?

TIA

xxx


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm standing by for the answers to this too.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't seen any Sam Fine videos but I know 
*Danessa Myricks videos are very detailed and good i've been watching her videos
*


Step-by-Step Training DVD's & Books


----------



## MrsGooch (Oct 21, 2009)

I got it and just watched it last night....I LOVED it..it is indeed just the "Basics", but I picked up a few new tips and tricks that made it worthwile to me. And, it was interesting to see how he works. So, it was worth it for me. But, yes it is just 60 mins and only 3 looks.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think it'll probably be worth the investment
he has previews on his youtube channel

YouTube - Sam Fine: The Basics of Beauty Makeover Three


----------



## MrsGooch (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea what the NARS shadow he uses for the brow highlight? He uses it throughout the vid and I love it....any clues?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 21, 2009)

it was either Biarritz or Abyssinia .. could probably dupe for shroom and ricepaper


----------



## MrsGooch (Oct 22, 2009)

Just got off of a Blog Talk Radio show w/ Sam Fine as a guest (INCREDIBLE!)...I asked the name of the shadow and its "Night Star"...totally ordering it!


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 23, 2009)

So it is peretty basic then hmmmn, I was hoping it would have a lot of depth and detail however I think i will still get it as i loooove Mr Fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Mrs Gooch, I was wondering about that shadow from the you tube clips too.

Ive never checked out danessa before, im not too familliar with her work. I shall be checking out the link!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mine is being prepared for shipment RIGHT NOW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll have it by Thanksgiving and I'll view it over the weekend. This DVD has gotten nothing but rave reviews on Amazon.com so I ordered it.


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just got mine today!!!


----------



## Cocopuff (Nov 20, 2009)

I got mine and I love it.  I understand that he did not want to talk brands, but I REALLY wanted to know everything that he used.  I am glad we at least know the NARS  eyeshadow that he used throughout the video


----------



## HeatherNicole (Nov 20, 2009)

FYI friends, if anyone is in the DC area he's hosting workshop at the Bennett Career Institute, 2 times on sunday


----------



## macgirl3121 (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherNicole* 

 
_FYI friends, if anyone is in the DC area he's hosting workshop at the Bennett Career Institute, 2 times on sunday_

 
I know and I can't go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just didn't get enough notice. Class is $99 , which normally is not a prob but it's right before the holidays and I need to conserve. I'll be sure to catch him in the spring.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been eyeing that DVD. Can't order at the moment, but when time permits I will definately order. I'm glad he finally came out with a DVD. About darn time Mr. Fine!!!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 10, 2010)

I got this this dvd and watched it last week. I love this man, he and his technique are amazing. Like an earlier poster said, the looks are the basics, but his method is like no one I've seen and results are great. Not boring at all. Besides the Night Star eyeshadow, I also noticed he used Cargo bronzer on the first model, which I already have and love. I bought the Nars eyeshadow, but I find it difficult to use under the eyebrow without a base. It has a similar texture to MAC velvet shadows (ie, matte shadow with shimmer/glitter). I actually prefer Nars Albatross or Mac Shroom for the brow highlight.

All in all, its a great dvd for anyone who loves makeup and/or fan of Sam Fine. I think I heard somewhere he will be doing another dvd, which I will buy also.

Oh, and Danessa Myricks' dvds are in my shopping cart on amazon.com right now...can't wait to check her out.


----------



## BrawnShuga (Mar 16, 2010)

Totally loved watching this, though it left me wanting more (only 3 different looks) he has totally inspired me, and I have picked up on a few of his secret techniques that I now use on clients! The bronzer he uses throughout his dvd is by Cargo, and I want to say that it is in 'Dark' which is awesome on skin tone's ranging from NC40+ .It is a total a must-have! Cant wait till his next one comes out!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 18, 2010)

what's the name of that cargo blush? i wanna try it out!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I got this this dvd and watched it last week. I love this man, he and his technique are amazing. Like an earlier poster said, the looks are the basics, but his method is like no one I've seen and results are great. Not boring at all. Besides the Night Star eyeshadow, I also noticed he used Cargo bronzer on the first model, which I already have and love. I bought the Nars eyeshadow, but I find it difficult to use under the eyebrow without a base. It has a similar texture to MAC velvet shadows (ie, matte shadow with shimmer/glitter). I actually prefer Nars Albatross or Mac Shroom for the brow highlight.

All in all, its a great dvd for anyone who loves makeup and/or fan of Sam Fine. I think I heard somewhere he will be doing another dvd, which I will buy also.

Oh, and Danessa Myricks' dvds are in my shopping cart on amazon.com right now...can't wait to check her out._


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_what's the name of that cargo blush? i wanna try it out!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's called Dark [bronzer, not blush]. He also used a blush by Cargo, but I don't know their blushes that well to name it.


----------

